# Celeste is giving starry sky wall diy



## TykiButterfree (Apr 30, 2020)

The dodo code is 4SRH6 if you want to come.


----------



## -Zora- (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 30, 2020)

If I’m not mistaken, everyone gets a different diy when they come! It’s randomized!


----------



## xara (Apr 30, 2020)

i’d love to come! :3


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 30, 2020)

Oh they are different? I happened to get the same when I visited my brother. Celeste is currently near Ables shop.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 30, 2020)

Also hippeaux is making a stone lion dog statue yay


----------



## dkbw (Apr 30, 2020)

You’re so kind! Coming!


----------



## Anie (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd love to stop over too!


----------



## Alec_Astria (Apr 30, 2020)

I hope you don't mind if I come by!


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 30, 2020)

If this is still going, I hope you don't mind if I pop in!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 30, 2020)

Sure, I will probably close after this. I have work early tomorrow.


----------



## Ama (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm swinging by too  if thats okay

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020

oops is it still okay if I come?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020

sorry I was just pressing a to get through and accidentally took off. Sorry if I messed you up!


----------



## gloomville (Apr 30, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 1, 2020)

Ugh, someone stole a few turnips last night because I forgot I had them outside my house as a reminder to sell them. Really people? :,(


----------



## rayraysparkles (May 1, 2020)

Oh no I'm sorry  can we bring you something to make up for it? 

I'm assuming you're closed now! Sigh


----------



## dkbw (May 1, 2020)

TykiButterfree said:


> Ugh, someone stole a few turnips last night because I forgot I had them outside my house as a reminder to sell them. Really people? :,(


That is truly horrible and disgusting 
Tyki is a very generous player and this behavior Is truly appalling


----------



## TykiButterfree (May 1, 2020)

It's okay, I still have some. Is there a way to see how many people are in your town when open? I couldn't tell with people coming and leaving.


----------



## kasane (May 1, 2020)

is this still available? i'm so sorry to hear that your turnips went missing


----------



## B4100 (May 1, 2020)

TykiButterfree said:


> It's okay, I still have some. Is there a way to see how many people are in your town when open? I couldn't tell with people coming and leaving.



I think if you press the - button it comes up with 'view passports', that can show you who is on the island.

I can replace any turnips that went missing 'cause that sucks


----------

